# Resume and Cover Letter tips



## HersheySeaLions (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello, I really didn't know where to post this so you may move it, if it is in the wrong forum. 

Anyways lately I have been thinking of broading my career opportunities (because of this bad economy in the United States) so that I have more options when I get done with college. My ultimate career would be to become a marine mammal trainer (which doesn't pay well). So as you can assume my resume is full of animal related qualifications. I realize I need a second career goal that I know I will enjoy and stay in my range of theater. Because with marine mammal training this means many big show productions (like SeaWorld). Now as you can assume I have VERY slim exprience working in technical theater. I have no high school experience because at my high school the classes were treated as a study hall pretty much and I figure that be a waste. Now I am a sophmore in college majoring in Psychology (yeah it relates to animal training). At my college they do not offer technical theater classes but I have taken Introduction to Theater. I have a very strong interest in theater and productions. And since I cannot sing, dance, be acrobatic, or a musician I thought technical theater would be a great opportunity for me to expand my interest. For the past two years I have been working at a popular theme park as a ride operator (one year), costume performer and show hostess (two years) and a volunteer sea lion trainer at a Aquatheatre in the park (two years). When I worked at the Aquatheatre I did many other duties beside animal duties like understand stage direction, stage set-up (like setting props for each show), I also did many rehearsals for the show (because the production company was going to put me in the show when the trainer had her days off, but sadly this never happened since it got too close to the end of the season), and also my ex b/f was the sound technician for the show and he had an emergency leave and for a couple days I was learning the basics of sound engineering and even let me run a couple shows with some of his help, I did about 80 percent of the show, including sound effects, the sound board and making annoucements. But I never got to actually run the show on my own. Now this is probably all the expereince I have in technical theater. 

I have an interview with the production company and the entertainment department at the park Feb. 21st. I really do not know what to expect. I have been working with entertainment dept. for two years now and all the managers know me and my work performance. But the production company doesn't know me and it's not an animal show. when I was talking to my entertainment dept. managers about the tech auditions they said that people with no experince get hired as stage hands then work their way up (which is something I would like to do). I think this popular but also small theme park could get my foot in the door to a career in technical theater. 

Now my main question is does anyone have tips or suggestions about the interview or how I should layout my resume and cover letter? Any comments and suggestions would greatly be apperciated! Thank you! Sorry for the long message and I might post my resume and cover letter so someone can help me edit to look good with no experience because it looks horrible...


----------



## Footer (Feb 16, 2009)

Do a search, there are plenty of resume' threads out there. 

As far as experience goes, just go work. 

....and one more thing....

....sorry I have to do this....

You want technical theatre to be a back up career?


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 16, 2009)

As Footer said, do a search for resume and/or cover letter.

I believe the following is the our consensus on where to post:

Assistance on resumes, cover letters, and portfolios for a professional paid position go in the General Advice forum.

Assistance on resumes, cover letters, and portfolios for admission to college, university, conservatory, or internship go in the Educational forum.

All job postings/position openings go in the Theatre Management and Development forum.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 22, 2009)

Footer said:


> ....sorry I have to do this....
> 
> You want technical theatre to be a back up career?



That was unintentionally mine. Now I'm in trouble if this doesn't work out. :^)


----------

